# My 2nd ED Report ...



## radims (May 12, 2007)

Here is my 2nd ED report: a few observation that I believe will help others who want to take on this awesome experience called BMW European Delivery. This shouldn't be a tour-guide write up &#8230; there are tons of those more qualified then I am. I will also be brief about the car itself. I am coming from 2007 E92 335i and that's why this new one feels very familiar to me: same awesome piece of machinery with plenty of positive improvements and just a few negative ones.

_Countries visited_: *Germany*, *Czech Republic*, *Austria*, *Italy*, *France*
_Distance driven_: *3500 km*/*2200 Miles*
_Number of days_: *16*
_The 'ride'_: *2013 335i Sport Line*, *8 Speed Auto*

*Germany *and* BMW Welt pick up*
Stayed the night before the pick up in  Four Points by Sheraton right next to BMW Welt. No Ritz, but I'd still recommend it: 5 min walk from the Welt and Munich subway, basic, clean and cheap option.
We took a subway (train) from the airport - cheap and very simple option (one transfer) &#8230; get the 'Airport-City Day Ticket' for €20 for 2 people: that will not only get you from the airport, but the ticket is valid for the rest of the day (till next day 6am). We used it for our evening round-trip dinner in Munich downtown (Hofbräuhaus).
The BMW Welt pick up is something to experience - I am not somebody who cares much about the 'fluff', but I must say that BMW does great job: the whole delivery process feels (as it should be) very memorable and special.
*Czech Republic*
I will refrain from singing odes on _Prague _(I'm originally from there and obviously biased ), but my wife (who is not form Prague or even Europe) can confirm after her 2nd visit that Prague is still her #1 city (beating places like Paris or Florence) &#8230;
We also stayed one day in Trebon &#8230; small town in southern part of Bohemia &#8230; brilliant place for cycling trips - land on ponds and lakes, flat and easy village-to-village pub hopping :beerchug:. Beer Spa anyone? (BTW that is NOT my picture )
*Austria*
_Grossglockner High Alpine Road_ is beautiful way to cross the Alps while traveling from north down to Italy. That day we covered almost 700km (Trebon - Grossglockner - Venice). A lot of driving for one day, but we still comfortably arrived to Venice at a decent hour (around 6PM)
*Italy*
_Venice _&#8230; parked in Tronchetto parking garage for two nights with no issues (no reservation needed). Stayed in hotel La Calcina: great place &#8230; right next to vaporreto stop, 5 min from Accademia bridge in less-turist-crazy part of Venice. Their restaurant (La Piscina) will offer you special hotel-guests prices, beautiful seating on-the-water and their duck was my best dish of the whole trip: absolutely fantastic. Rick Steves' recommended pizzeria by Accademia bridge was big disappointment. Oh, almost forgot &#8230; Spritz, you have to try one (or few)!!
_Tuscany _- we used _San Gimignano_ as our base there for 3 nights. Locanda La Mandragola was probably the cutest place we stayed the whole trip (and for €80/night a bargain). Parked overnight at the upper parking (P3 or P4) with no issues - 5 min walk to the hotel. The city itself is still #1 for us from all the hill towns of Tuscany we saw (this trip and before). Yes, it's crowded during the day, but late afternoon/evening stroll through its narrow maze like streets is magical &#8230; Check Ristorante Le Vecchie Mura - dining under the stars &#8230; ALWAYS call ahead for reservation.
Other places visited in Tuscany: Siena, Montalcino, Mentepulciano, Voltera &#8230; If you need to do a laundry there is a coin operated one in Poggibonsi at 78 Via San Gimignano.
*Monaco*
Quick stop in _Pisa _(don't need more then an hour there), driving through supposedly 150+ freeway tunnels that are between Pisa and French border got us to Monaco &#8230; budget hotel option with secured garage: Hotel Adagio Monaco Monte Cristo &#8230; AccorHotels member &#8230; tiny studios, but cheap and only 10 min walk from the casino/harbor.
*France *
Stayed for two nights in _Arles _in hotel Le Calendal - right next to the arena with Van Goge-like rooms. Arles is good base for exploring Provence, but we found it kind of dingy and neglected. Definitely worth a half day visit (especially on Wed/Fri during summer when you can check quite interesting, non-bloody version on the bull fights called Camargue), but we would pick different place next time to stay over.
_Les Baux de Provence_, _Roussillon_, _Pont du Gard_, _Orange _(amphitheater) and _Chateauneuf du Pape_ (wine tasting) are other MUST stops in Provence.
We dropped the car off in Nice - simple, some 30 min process (good idea to email them few days ahead that you are coming).
Last day we spent in _Nice _that nicely surprised us: clean, Parisian-like new town and cute old town. Pleasant crowds, good food, fun. Hôtel Les Cigales - good option, two blocks from the Promenade.

Last but not least we want to thank *Jon Shafer* from BMW Santa Barbara for making the whole order/purchase process such a smooth, no-nonsense and easy endeavor. Jon is The Man! :thumbup:

Please don't hesitate to ask, if you have any question or need any help with planning your next ED ...


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome, great tips, I'll think good thoughts for your car to come home quick! Thanks for sharing, V/r, Tim.


----------



## danmiami (Jul 26, 2012)

radims... thanks so much for that and congratulations!!!

I spent hours looking at what to do, where to go today... delivery is on 10 Oct and we have to fly out of MUC again on the 19th in the AM... I have been contemplating sticking with my original plan of going south, then back towards Hamburg... didn't really think of dropping it off in Nice instead... will have to reconsider now...

PS... late last year we went across the pond for the first time and hit London, Paris, Munich, Prague, and Amsterdam... We agree with you and your wife - Prague was #1 on our list as well.


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

Great report and car. I have been to Europe many times but still haven't made it to Prague! I hear so many good things that I need to make it a priority next time. Well, not next time as my next ED is later this month and already planned without Prague but next, next...


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

permesso said:


> Great report and car. I have been to Europe many times but still haven't made it to Prague! I hear so many good things that I need to make it a priority next time. Well, not next time as my next ED is later this month and already planned without Prague but next, next...


+1! Thanks for sharing your experience and tips on hotels! :thumbup:

EDIT: Lat night I show your report to my wife and we brows (and save to my Google map - for next ED) true your report - thanks again. You report was short up to the point with amazing amount of useful information.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

What a great write-up radims! And that Melbourne Red just keeps looking better and better.
I am actually considering painting my E36 M3 Melbourne Red Metallic.

:thumbup:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Sounds like you had a great trip. You definitely picked up a really sweet looking bimmer! :thumbup:

.


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats! Your first photo looks like a photo for a magazine. Striking color.


----------



## jcs (Dec 25, 2001)

Congrats on your new ride and thanks for sharing your experience. Lucky you to cross the Alps in good weather.

We are staying at the 4 Points too ($45+2.8k SPG points) for the first night on delivery day. Wondering if we should park the car at BWM or bring it to the hotel.

Prague is on our list too. Already prepaid $472 for 6 nights at the Longin Center, Prague - Marriott Executive Apartments. Hope it was a good choice.

I was planning on stopping in Trebon at lunch time on my way from ***268;eské Bud***283;jovice to Tel***269;. Should we sleep there too?


----------



## radims (May 12, 2007)

Just a final note to my 2012 ED trip ...

Me and my wife concluded our ED adventure this weekend with memorable re-delivery in Santa Barbara:

- we finally met the "King of ED" Mr. Jonathan Shafer :thumbup:
- picked up our old/new 2013 335i baby :roundel:
- tasted some memorable wines around Solvang :beerchug:
- drove back up to San Francisco via PCH :rofl:

It almost feels sad now when it's over ... oh well, we have beautiful new car and in 3-4 years we are definitely asking Jon to help as with another ED, because there is no better way of buying a new car ...


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Very cool. Love the bow and little gift tag. Looks like Jon adds even more to the whole wonderful delivery experience. I wish he'd move out East.


----------



## zeezz (Mar 30, 2012)

That's funny, you are M 2527 Z and I was M 2427 Z. See you around the bay! I still have my ED tag on so honk if you see one


----------

